# How can i recover my Windows 7 home basic on Acer Aspire 5742?



## kaleem (Feb 14, 2011)

Please help!!! I bought a new Acer Aspire 5742 laptop (Core i3, 3G Ram, 500GB Hard,) few days ago. It has Pre-installed operating system, Windows 7 Home Basic. Is told to make system backup and I did and saved it on hard drive rather making a backup Disk. Unfortunately a virus or some type of programme invaded and the whole window corrupted in few seconds&#61516;. I tried my best to restore windows using Acer e-recovery manager first by restoring them to an earlier point but that didnt work. Later I tried to use system image Id already made but same problem was there. Getting freaked out, I restored windows to factory settings but it was really dis-hearting to see that an error occurred so windows could nt be restored to factory settings. So Ive to install a pirated version of windows 7 ultimate. Now please tell me that is there any way to restore original windows 7 in my laptop. Ive heard that there is a recovery disc for my laptop provided by Acer from which I can restore Windows. Is this true? As Ive formatted the windows and also deleted the backup Ive created earlier. Is there any Re-installation CD/DVD which Acer provides? And Drivers Disc as well?? If is there any, how can I get? Please help me. Im so worried.


----------



## Saga Lout (Sep 15, 2004)

*You may find you'll get more help if you edit out the reference to having installed a pirated version. No-one here should help you in those circumstances.
*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

We won't help with a pirated version, but we will help with trying to replace it with a genuine version. 

Check Acer's web site for information about ordering a set of Recovery DVDs to restore your system to factory defaults. Call them if necessary. They probably offer them, and sometimes if the machine is still under warranty the OEM will even ship them to you for free.

I'm guessing you have (or had) Windows 7 Home *Premium*, as there is no Home Basic and with that machine I doubt you had Windows 7 Starter.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

kaleem:

Go here and here.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pinkjean (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi i dont know where to post,so sorry if this is the wrong place. I have a acer aspire 5742,windows 7 premium. the problem is i got a virus on it today and i kept getting a blue screen message,i tried resetting it to an earlier date and it wouldnt do it,so i then decided to rest factory settings and now its telling me that it cannot install my windows! please help,i have contacted acer company and i dont have the money to pay for it. can i get discs to solve this problem? what should i do? thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*kaleem*, my advice to contact Acer via web site or phone still stands, but I need to correct myself on Windows 7 Home Basic. It is offered in some markets, so that is likely what was pre-installed.

*pinkjean*, if your Recovery partition is non-functioning and you did not create a set of Recovery DVDs or CDs then your least expensive option--if Acer offers it--is to buy a set of Recovery DVDs from them. If you desire more help than this please start a new thread, as described in the Welcome Guide and Video, which you presumably just read or watched.


----------

